# Dediche!



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

Ho pensato che qui potremmo riunire ogni tipo di dedica (musicale, poetica, in prosa, immagini) per i forumisti.

Inizio io:
per Air: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROD4OLJijkk

Caro amico, ti auguro uno sconvolgimento dei sensi e del cuore!


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Aprile 2008)

*Persa !!!!*

Questa è per te....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NE84MQV6_90


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Aprile 2008)

*Verena....*

Un pensiero anche per te...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tW30KAv2fDw


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Aprile 2008)

*Medusa*

Questa invece mi fa pensare a te...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GBYj-3bRcn8


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Aprile 2008)

*Giusy*

E' vecchia e strausata, però mi sembra che interpreti al meglio i tuoi conflitti....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=S_Q6bRaSdcM


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Aprile 2008)

*Miciolidia....*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=qSfndZfKFNU


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Aprile 2008)

*Unodinoi.....*

Un abbraccio sincero




















http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tpdaz4_Zij0


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Aprile 2008)

*Airforever*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=U8ZLE1pLLg4


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

*Jesus*

Questa è la colonna sonora della nostra amicizia:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vEKYuE3YVR8

Che finalmente è amicizia, evviva!


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Aprile 2008)

*x la mia metà Giusy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0SKDXFHOoo


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

*Per la cara Confusa*

Lo splendore dell'amicizia 
non è la mano tesa né il sorriso gentile
né la gioia della compagnia: 
è l'ispirazione spirituale quando
scopriamo che qualcuno crede in noi 
ed è disposto a fidarsi di noi. 
~ R.W. Emerson​


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

*Per mio marito Alex (dedica per ridere!)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqaMgCeAHQ8


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqaMgCeAHQ8


dovremmo rimanere sposati per così tanto tempo?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

*Per Alex (Dedica seria)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gorZKbg9QB4

....io ci sarò.... 

Sei un caro amico, Alex!


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gorZKbg9QB4
> 
> ....io ci sarò....
> 
> Sei un caro amico, Alex!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

*Per Ritina nostra*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwlaEH1Vchc


----------



## Old Holly (13 Aprile 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ns59Bmqpms


Questa la dedico a me stessa (visto che nessuno mi pensa)   

	
	
		
		
	


	












e a tutti quelli che l'apprezzeranno...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

*Per Alesera*

Ad un amico speciale....

Grazie per esserci....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS34hPIDTq8


----------



## Old Confù (13 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lo splendore dell'amicizia
> non è la mano tesa né il sorriso gentile
> né la gioia della compagnia:
> è l'ispirazione spirituale quando
> ...


Grazie cara... anche per tutte le volte in cui ci 6 & ascolti i miei skleri...


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Aprile 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVZsei5rHZ4


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Aprile 2008)

Questa è da una vita che non la sentivo...e le immagini che l'accompagnano son per chi vorrebbe partire per un viaggio...speciale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GkP7BvDKRUQ


----------



## MariLea (14 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questa è da una vita che non la sentivo...e le immagini che l'accompagnano son per chi vorrebbe partire per un viaggio...speciale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bella... ma che malinconia...


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

*x Persa*

Io a Persa dedico questa.

Cantata da una donna poi è ancora più splendida

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID-mR--oQSE&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

*x Mailea*

Visto che la leggo qua sopra... Questa è per Mailea.

Non ti conosco...ma quando ti leggo mi fai venire in mente questa canzone 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj71yzEOBIM&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

*x Fedifrago*

Vedendo l'Avatar di Feddy...E il titolo della canzone..Questa la dedichiamo a lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6W5ZH-JwSg

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

*x Giusy*

E per finire..questa è per l'autrice del post..Giusy.
Un augurio sincero.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBziW9qQvsc

Buonanotte a tuttiiiii

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io a Persa dedico questa.
> 
> Cantata da una donna poi è ancora più splendida
> 
> ...


Grazie!
Mi piace molto la Mannoia ...ma la mia preferita è un'altra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Me l'autodedico


Poverangelo 

Le note si sistemano 
sul pentagramma del telegrafo 
e specialmente se non piove 
chiudono le ali proprio dove 
si leggeranno strofe nuove 
le case già sbadigliano 
e le lenzuola si salutano 
i vecchi escono stirati 
come indirizzi accartocciati 
perduti in tasca e ritrovati 
e tu 
che dietro ai vetri guardi fuori 
poverangelo 
fai parte degli spettatori 
povero diavolo 
daresti il meglio fra gli attori 
se non restassi lontano da noi 
le strade già scolorano 
e i marciapiedi si riposano 
e dai camini abbandonati 
in fila come dei soldati 
volano sogni affumicati 
e tu 
ravviva tutti i tuoi colori 
poverangelo 
lascia rullare i batticuori 
povero diavolo 
lasciati andare a nuovi amori 
per non restare lontano da noi 
tu dietro ai vetri guardi fuori 
poverangelo 
ravviva tutti i tuoi colori 
poverangelo 
lascia rullare i batticuori 
povero diavolo 
lasciati andare a nuovi amori 
per non restare lontano da noi 
per non restare lontano da noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Questa è per te....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NE84MQV6_90


Grazie


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

*Guppai*

Io dedico questa a quella bestia di Moltimodi

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Egmi9ijodKI


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

*A tutti!!!!!!*

Io dedico questa a tutto il forum indistintamente

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX5-pK0taq4


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io dedico questa a quella bestia di Moltimodi
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Egmi9ijodKI


Grazie canide! Ed ora per te...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK7Ai9dWrRQ


----------



## Verena67 (14 Aprile 2008)

*grazie Jesus!*

...adoravo questa canzone da ragazzina, mi piace tuttora!

Bacio!


----------



## Old confuso (14 Aprile 2008)

*per emmanuelle arsan*

non ho il coraggio di esternare col mio vero nick l'intensità del sentimento che provo per te. Ringrazio quindi giusy per aver apero questo thread che mi dà la possibilità di dirti che ammiro la tua femminilità, la forza interiore, la dolcezza, la sensualità, il tuo essere donna in ogni piccolo dettaglio; insomma, come si direbbe dalle tue parti, il tuo essere femmena. Ti amo


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ns59Bmqpms
> 
> 
> Questa la dedico a me stessa (visto che nessuno mi pensa)
> ...


guarda holly è una vergogna...anche a me nessuno ha dedicato niente..
lapidiamo questi stronzi


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> guarda holly è una vergogna...anche a me nessuno ha dedicato niente..
> lapidiamo questi stronzi


io ho fatto la dedica a tutti indistintamente perchè sono una personcina come si deve, quindi ci siete anche voi due, meschinelle


----------



## Old Holly (14 Aprile 2008)

Buongiorno Brugoletta!

Questa è tutta per te, non so se sia di tuo gusto, a me piace una cifra!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQghSEl0hHQ&feature=related


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=F0SKDXFHOoo&feature=related


visto che a me non ci pensa nessuno


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

confuso ha detto:


> non ho il coraggio di esternare col mio vero nick l'intensità del sentimento che provo per te. Ringrazio quindi giusy per aver apero questo thread che mi dà la possibilità di dirti che ammiro la tua femminilità, la forza interiore, la dolcezza, la sensualità, il tuo essere donna in ogni piccolo dettaglio; insomma, come si direbbe dalle tue parti, il tuo essere femmena. Ti amo


 

ehm....ops.....ma il primo aprile è già passato.....


----------



## Old Holly (14 Aprile 2008)

E questa la dedico a Medusa!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oobDQ0vdm8M&feature=related


----------



## Old AntonioLaTrippa (14 Aprile 2008)

Grazie per questo spazio... volevo confessare il mio ammore per Lettrice... grazie d'esistere


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Grazie Holly,
beccati questa 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPUpxIBkcjM


----------



## Old confuso (14 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ehm....ops.....ma il primo aprile è già passato.....


 
sai essere crudele. Rintracciami, io sparisco.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

confuso ha detto:


> sai essere crudele. Rintracciami, io sparisco.


 
Non volevo esserlo...non so neanche chi tu sia...non mi va di scherzare stamattina. Ciao


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

*alla mia brugolina preferita*

questa è per la mia brugoletta adorata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbPtvFxUb60


----------



## Old Holly (14 Aprile 2008)

*Marì*

Tutta per te!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywDAnvOVA8


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Grazie Holly,
> beccati questa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPUpxIBkcjM



Vedi questa la potevi dedicare a me... visto che sempre di Kelly si tratta...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi questa la potevi dedicare a me... visto che sempre di Kelly si tratta...


a te dedico questa , la mia animala preferita..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS2WuLo_YN8


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

holly cara...beccati questa e che tu abbia un gud dei  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBziW9qQvsc


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a te dedico questa , la mia animala preferita..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS2WuLo_YN8


Io ti dedico questa che e' una delle mie preferite... ero un cesso con le gambe e tu magari lo sei ancora  

	
	
		
		
	


	








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6i3JTF8-tA&feature=related


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ti dedico questa che e' una delle mie preferite... ero un cesso con le gambe e tu magari lo sei ancora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma quanto mi fanno morire ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








fuori come margherite


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

*Ad Anna*

Anna, questa invece è per te!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COJwujNV8FI


----------



## Old Holly (14 Aprile 2008)

A Lettry io dedico questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ_X4DeEcKk


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

A voi animale tutte vi dedico questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GFqhCq2HA&feature=related


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

a fedi dedico questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHZssjJ18qk


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

a femmina questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpHRHSLWBMw

e a marì quest'altra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTLIivYdth8


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

grazie Asumina 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ricambio..

http://www.youtube.com/v/F4E9eJ9jUfs&hl=en


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

*Per la mia amica Anna*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83Nj9-CrzwE


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2008)

a tutte voi ,ma soprattutto a sofia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaLfDnShEn0


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

questa è per Jesus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-LjnFzhYi0

questa per Unodinoi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyIMuG5jIVE


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

e questa è per me
L'unica che avrei voluto davvero che qualcuno mi dedicasse nella vita

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4ERcSfgRtE


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83Nj9-CrzwE


per te.

http://www.youtube.com/v/JgiGrXpOhYg&hl=en


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

questa è per la lupetta (dove cacchio è finita??)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1GJwd8URN4


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e questa è per me
> L'unica che avrei voluto davvero che qualcuno mi dedicasse nella vita
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4ERcSfgRtE


Bella, a me piace quando la canta Roberto Benigni

E visto che ho pensato a lui, non posso fare a meno di girarti quest'altra dedica.

Pensa che è stata una delle prime canzoni che ho imparato a suonare e cantare alla chitarra...







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVxFoGVz8JY


----------



## Old Holly (14 Aprile 2008)

Questa canzone mi fa pensare a Giusy, perciò giela dedico!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAZMRfjPiTg


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Bella, a me piace quando la canta Roberto Benigni
> 
> E visto che ho pensato a lui, non posso fare a meno di girarti quest'altra dedica.
> 
> ...


 
ti cito per danni.....sapendolo te la stavo dedicando io.......


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Bella, a me piace quando la canta Roberto Benigni
> 
> E visto che ho pensato a lui, non posso fare a meno di girarti quest'altra dedica.
> 
> ...


grazie, mi ricorda un bellissimo periodo della mia vita


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

*per stefania femminona*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6a9q7gsIAYQ&feature=related


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6a9q7gsIAYQ&feature=related


è bellissima..............
scusate ma stamani non ho forza ....... passerà anche questa


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> è bellissima..............
> scusate ma stamani non ho forza ....... passerà anche questa


stefi....che c'è? mannaggia...piccola.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7hDnKtc9oM

A tutti ...o quasi


----------



## Old Holly (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa, questa spero ti piaccia!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHqAllSQ_eM


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

A me


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=npb8GfigHG4



e...




http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RF2oXxJ7jM0


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Persa, questa spero ti piaccia!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHqAllSQ_eM








  grazie


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Aprile 2008)

Grazie a tutti per le dediche, ma non riesco ad aprire i link....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

*Alle mitiche tre: Bruja, Persa e Vere!*

Quando ascolto questa canzone mi viene in mente la vostra saggezza....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLthETv3GS4


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

E questa è per Grande:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37HnCrVEKpE


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quando ascolto questa canzone mi viene in mente la vostra saggezza....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLthETv3GS4


e la mia di saggezza??? dove me la metti??


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e la mia di saggezza??? dove me la metti??


Brugoletta!
E dove te la deve mettere.... vedi tu....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Brugoletta!
> E dove te la deve mettere.... vedi tu....



e la mia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










non trovate sia molto saggia??


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Ed io?


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ed io?


che cazzone che siete..
sono arrivata prima io..quindi per oggi della vostra saggezza ce ne catafottiamo


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che cazzone che siete..
> sono arrivata prima io..quindi per oggi della vostra saggezza ce ne catafottiamo


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ed io?



Buongiorno a tutte!

Mari' l'hai vista quella che ti ho dedicato ieri?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Marì, ma lo sai che sono due giorni che penso ad una dedica per te.... ma non riesco a trovarne una adeguata....

E per Asu e Brugoletta.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ ce devo penzà............


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte!
> 
> Mari' l'hai vista quella che ti ho dedicato ieri?


Holly, ce l'ho per te... ma su youtube non c'è....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' Moondance di Bublè....


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

*Giusy*

Riesci a aprirli adesso i link?


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Holly, ce l'ho per te... ma su youtube non c'è....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Però io non sono saggia!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte!
> 
> Mari' l'hai vista quella che ti ho dedicato ieri?


NO!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che pagina?


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boh, nelle prime credo....


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, ma lo sai che sono due giorni che penso ad una dedica per te.... ma non riesco a trovarne una adeguata....
> 
> E per Asu e Brugoletta.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ ce devo penzà............


Lo so ... son complicata


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Riesci a aprirli adesso i link?





Holly ha detto:


> Però io non sono saggia!


Si! Evviva! Ho sentito quella che mi hai dedicato della Vanoni.... Grazie!

Non so perchè ma mi sembri molto dolce ed elegante...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

*medusa..*

for your eyes only 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4a9jsTRFq4


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si! Evviva! Ho sentito quella che mi hai dedicato della Vanoni.... Grazie!
> 
> Non so perchè ma mi sembri molto dolce ed elegante...



Secondo me... è per via dell'avatar!
Dolce lo sono di fondo, elegante solo a volte, quando sono obbligata, altrimenti sono molto sportiva.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Secondo me... è per via dell'avatar!
> Dolce lo sono di fondo, elegante solo a volte, quando sono obbligata, altrimenti sono molto sportiva.


volevo aprire un post sull'esagerato peso che diamo (date) all'avatar..


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tutta per te!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywDAnvOVA8



BELLA ASSAI!!! La prima volta che l'ho ascoltanta mi trovavo in terra straniera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  puoi immaginare lo strazio/tormento ...


Grazie, non potevi scegliere di meglio.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> volevo aprire un post sull'esagerato peso che diamo (date) all'avatar..



Aprilo, interessante argomento!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Aprilo, interessante argomento!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> volevo aprire *un post* sull'esagerato peso che diamo (date) all'avatar..


Sei sicura di aprirlo ... sei pronta a tutto, di tutto e su tutto???\


APRITI CIELO!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei sicura di aprirlo ... sei pronta a tutto, di tutto e su tutto???\
> 
> 
> APRITI CIELO!


defloratemi pure...


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> defloratemi pure...


Mai potrei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mai potrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma si...la prego..insisto


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> defloratemi pure...





Mari' ha detto:


> Mai potrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io si!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dimmi quando e dove...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E questa è per Grande:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37HnCrVEKpE


grazie!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E questa è per Grande:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37HnCrVEKpE



ERRORE ... a Grande piace questo qui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T0YtGWrYtI


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ERRORE ... a Grande piace questo qui
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T0YtGWrYtI


MA ANCHE NO!!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MA ANCHE NO!!!!



Ti stai divertendo eh


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MA ANCHE NO!!!!


 
oh madonnina santissima....


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh madonnina santissima....



Che dici ci dobbiamo preoccupare


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

posso essere sincera??
mi aspettavo una marea di dediche da tutti gli uomini del forum..
dopo i pm sconci che ho mandato a tutti cazzarola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è covvetto


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> posso essere sincera??
> mi aspettavo una marea di dediche da tutti gli uomini del forum..
> dopo i pm sconci che ho mandato a tutti cazzarola...
> 
> ...


ma della mia dedica non dici niente???
brutta stronzetta schifosetta


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma della mia dedica non dici niente???
> brutta stronzetta schifosetta


che mi hai dedicato brugoletta mia??? nulla vidi..
e poi tu sei la solita minestrina , abbi pazienza


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che mi hai dedicato brugoletta mia??? nulla vidi..
> e poi tu sei la solita minestrina , abbi pazienza


che lurida fetente e anche un pò puzzona ...ridammi my funny  valentine!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che lurida fetente e anche un pò puzzona ...ridammi my funny  valentine!!!!


ammmmore, mi avevi dedicato quella???
Vabbè dai torno con te


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ammmmore, mi avevi dedicato quella???
> Vabbè dai torno con te


mollami..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








avevo preso anche la versione originale...
lurida schifosetta


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mollami.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero, io l'ho ascoltata tutta


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2008)

*A tutti tutti no...*



Asudem ha detto:


> posso essere sincera??
> mi aspettavo una marea di dediche da tutti gli uomini del forum..
> dopo i pm sconci che ho mandato a tutti cazzarola...
> 
> ...


Chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mollami.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maledetto il diavoletto che ci ha fatto litigar
l'angioletto benedetto poi la pace ci fa far


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova...


e a me tu non dedichi niente???


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova...


quando la vecchia è troppo trafficata...


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> posso essere sincera??
> mi aspettavo una marea di dediche da tutti gli uomini del forum..
> dopo i pm sconci che ho mandato a tutti cazzarola...
> 
> ...


Ok..allora tutti i masculi ti dedicano questa  

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs09Q7C_WdE

Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Aprile 2008)

e per la serie sbronza di gruppo ...
dio caro che balla che hanno tirato su... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














http://www.youtube.com/v/RbjIb13nL7U&hl=en


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e per la serie sbronza di gruppo ...
> dio caro che balla che hanno tirato su...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..allora tutti i masculi ti dedicano questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> for your eyes only
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4a9jsTRFq4


piccola mia adorata....
non l'avevo vista...
sono commossa.
essere il tuo valentine è più di quanto aspirassi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quando ascolto questa canzone mi viene in mente la vostra saggezza....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLthETv3GS4


Grazie


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> piccola mia adorata....
> non l'avevo vista...
> sono commossa.
> essere il tuo valentine è più di quanto aspirassi


vedi???
ridammi gli orecchini di mia suocera ...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vedi???
> ridammi gli orecchini di mia suocera ...


no!!!
brugolina mia...ma quanto cazzo ti voglio bene???


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no!!!
> brugolina mia...ma quanto cazzo ti voglio bene???


 
e che ne so io????


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

*A te che sai*

Stasera mi hai detto le più dolci parole che mi siano mai state dette, e dal profondo del cuore io ti ringrazio... 
Se ciò che speriamo per noi due dovesse accadere, sono certa che sarà un regalo prezioso...
Grazie a te, di tutto...


----------



## Old alesera (17 Aprile 2008)

*....*

non aver fretta di aprire le tende, la luce non ti tradisce mai e se è sole sole sia.

non aver paura di incrociare occhi stranieri, non avere paura.... sei quel che sei nessuno può portartelo via.

occhi puntati sulla strada e vai.... stella polare al nord croce del sud alle spalle....
abbraccia il mondo, è lì che ti aspetta. lo hai perso per un istante ma lui non ti perde mai, lui ti ritrova. ovunque sei. comunque sei. sei.

notte.


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera mi hai detto le più dolci parole che mi siano mai state dette, e dal profondo del cuore io ti ringrazio...
> Se ciò che speriamo per noi due dovesse accadere, sono certa che sarà un regalo prezioso...
> Grazie a te, di tutto...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
in bocca al lupo....


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera mi hai detto le più dolci parole che mi siano mai state dette, e dal profondo del cuore io ti ringrazio...
> Se ciò che speriamo per noi due dovesse accadere, sono certa che sarà un regalo prezioso...
> Grazie a te, di tutto...



Ma allora sto amico (misterioso) sta qua dentro, ti/ci legge


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> in bocca al lupo....


Grazie tesò....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma allora sto amico (misterioso) sta qua dentro, ti/ci legge


Marì. si....


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì. si....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>


Perchè Marì?


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè Marì?



Niente, spero di non aver detto mai nulla di male


----------



## Old fischio (17 Aprile 2008)

giusyna che bella notizia! 
un brindisi a te


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Niente, spero di non aver detto mai nulla di male


Ma no Marì....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> giusyna che bella notizia!
> un brindisi a te


Fischietto, nessuna notizia!

Comunque un goccetto lo accetto volentieri...


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma no Marì....



Quando fai cosi


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando fai cosi


Ah si???

Allora tiè:


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah si???
> 
> Allora tiè:


e mo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  svengo ... uno grande anche a te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questo con il cuore e la mascherina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che carino eh?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e mo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Marì.... stasera serata di emozioni....
Grazie....


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie Marì.... stasera serata di *emozioni....*
> Grazie....



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=x5KJrJwhSMY


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=x5KJrJwhSMY


Battisti... quanto mi piace!
Passione trasmessa dalla mia mamma....


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Battisti... quanto mi piace!
> Passione trasmessa dalla mia mamma....


Quando sono passioni sane e' sempre un bene


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

*mari' e giusy*

avete finito di fare picci picci??


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> avete finito di fare picci picci??


Ma va, che oggi l'ho pure mandata a fanculo povera bimba


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma va, che oggi l'ho pure mandata a fanculo povera bimba


Già... per il sedere taglia 38....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'amore non è bello se non è.... litigarello!


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Già... per il sedere taglia 38....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e poi dopo si fa pace ed e' ancora piu' bello  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Eppure non ho bevuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  la smetti di farmi dire scemenze?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

stasera mi state entrambe sui cojones 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sapevatelo...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e poi dopo si fa pace ed e' ancora piu' bello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai Marì, sei dolcissima stasera!
E' vero che è dolcissima Marì stasera?!
Uè rispondete!


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stasera mi state entrambe sui cojones
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















   sei gelosa?


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Già... per il sedere taglia 38....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come si fa a litigare con una persona come te....

Giusto sulla taglia del sedere, e sforzandosi pure, sennò è dura....

Giusy è una da sposare, credetemi...


----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dai Marì, sei dolcissima stasera!
> E' vero che è dolcissima Marì stasera?!
> Uè rispondete!



Come nu babà


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stasera mi state entrambe sui cojones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a te tanti:


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> sei gelosa?


mò vè cagher


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dai Marì, sei dolcissima stasera!
> E' vero che è dolcissima Marì stasera?!
> Uè rispondete!


Vabbuo' buonanotte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  volete rovinarmi la reputazione


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come nu babà


holly..mi presenti il tuo gatto?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se non andiamo d'accordo lo passo alla tippi


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come nu babà


Pure?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  sono rovinata!


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò vè cagher


Edddai ... che con te ci dormo volentieri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e lo sai


----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> holly..mi presenti il tuo gatto??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certo... ecco Gary... ma chi è Tippi una gattina?
Perchè lui è gay...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a litigare con una persona come te....
> 
> Giusto sulla taglia del sedere, e sforzandosi pure, sennò è dura....
> 
> Giusy è una da sposare, credetemi...









Vabè ho capito... stasera avete deciso di farmi tante coccole!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Edddai ... che con te ci dormo volentieri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ci sto dentro...isteriche lesbiche dei miei stivaletti


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci sto dentro...isteriche lesbiche dei miei stivaletti



TIE'


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TIE'


stai rischiando di perdermi..per una sbandata di troppo


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci sto dentro...isteriche lesbiche dei miei stivaletti


Io non sono lesbica.... adovo gli uomini!


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stai rischiando di perdermi..per una sbandata di troppo



Non e' vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   io non sbando ... io sballo


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Un giro di cicchetti per tutti!


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non sono lesbica.... adovo gli uomini!


a me e femmen me fann schif, figurati


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non sono lesbica.... adovo gli uomini!


Io sono lesbico.... Adoro le donne....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io sono lesbico.... Adoro le donne....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io sono lesbico.... Adoro le donne....


dillo a me!! sono una culanda da paura


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Un altro giro di rum e pera?


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dillo a me!! sono una culanda da paura


Cusa l'è la culanda ? 

Un culo senza mutanda ?


----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

Siccome siete tutti sbronzi o in procinto di esserlo, beccatevi questa
with love from me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiMDB19Dyc


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Cusa l'è la culanda ?
> 
> Un culo senza mutanda ?


no, un gay.
a me piacciono gli uomini ma vorrei cambiare pista da ballo


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Siccome siete tutti sbronzi o in procinto di esserlo, beccatevi questa
> with love from me...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiMDB19Dyc
















  bravissima Holly...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, un gay.
> a me piacciono gli uomini ma vorrei cambiare pista da ballo


Oddio.... ma perchè?


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio.... ma perchè?


donne sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi..
attenzione perchè vi tiro dietro l'utero !!!
attenzione!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Ragazzi, io vado... Giornata pesante a Bari domani... Uffffff

Vi lascio con questa, è tra le mie preferite:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3h-S1pLrjdk


----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io vado... Giornata pesante a Bari domani... Uffffff
> 
> Vi lascio con questa, è tra le mie preferite:
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3h-S1pLrjdk


Non la conoscevo: bellissime parole...

buona notte Giusy


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

a elisa pianterei un cactus nel pertugio...


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Siccome siete tutti sbronzi o in procinto di esserlo, beccatevi questa
> with love from me...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiMDB19Dyc


Io ricordo lo scandolo che suscito' questa canzone  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che italianetta di merda (1969) ... diomiocheguerre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e che mazzate, date e ricevute

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gainsbourg_&_Birkin_-_Je_t'aime.jpg

che ricordi Holly hai risvegliato stasera ...


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io vado... Giornata pesante a Bari domani... Uffffff
> 
> Vi lascio con questa, è tra le mie preferite:
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3h-S1pLrjdk



Notte cocca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a domani.


----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ricordo lo scandolo che suscito' questa canzone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A chi lo dici... avevo 14 anni, e andavo in giro con il mangiadischi rosso...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Aprile 2008)

*Per te che sei importante per me....*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9krlvre3VKA


----------



## Old Holly (19 Aprile 2008)

Questa avrà 40 anni, qualcuno la ricorda?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHIAZUxlr8g&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Questa avrà 40 anni, qualcuno la ricorda?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHIAZUxlr8g&feature=related


Io si ... ed il ragazzo era niente male


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

*A me!*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lN9LPVmLbJ8


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Dove corrono dolcissime le mie malinconie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z-i0HwgOZA


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

*Per Marì*

Brividi....

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iywDAnvOVA8


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

*Per Giusy*








http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FbJIHjQQcuo


Aridi e senza una terra siamo poveri  
senza più radici noi non siamo liberi  
liberi di fare sogni e di volare via  
oltre queste case dove sono gli alberi.  
Alberi ca' frutta 'a coppa e nuje che stammo a'sotto  
e tu ce arripare quanno ce sta 'o sole o chiove  
alberi tagliati comme se tagliano 'e mele  
sento 'nu bisogno 'e me e 'nu bisogno 'e te.  
C'erano le foglie sparse al vento e poi  
appriesso appriesso  
insieme a loro c'eravamo noi  
appriesso appriesso  
Stammo aspettanno ca' turnammo 'a casa  
stiamo aspettando chi ci abbraccerà.  
E come alberi feriti noi  
stiamo perdendo luce lentamente, noi e stiamo male  
e ci ritroviamo poi sempre più soli e lontani.  
Sento 'nu bisogno 'e me appriesso appriesso  
sento 'nu bisogno 'e te appriesso o viento  
sento 'nu bisogno 'e nuje.  
Alberi sulle autostrade si allontanano  
quando imparerò ad amare io li seguirò  
alberi tagliati comme se tagliano 'e mele  
sento 'nu bisogno 'e me 'nu bisogno 'e te.  
C'erano le foglie sparse al vento e poi  
appriesso appriesso  
insieme a loro c'eravamo noi  
appriesso appriesso  
stammo aspettando ca' turnammo a casa  
stiamo aspettando chi ci abbraccerà.  
E come alberi feriti noi  
stiamo perdendo luce lentamente, noi e stiamo male  
e ci ritroviamo poi sempre più soli e lontani.  
Sento 'nu bisogno 'e me appriesso appriesso  
sento 'nu bisogno 'e te appriesso o viento  
sento 'nu bisogno 'e nuje.  
Appriesso appriesso  
appriesso 'a te.  
Appriesso appriesso  
appriesso 'a te









​


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

*Holly*







http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PwV1v_3pbEg&feature=related



C'è gente che ha avuto mille cose,
tutto il bene, tutto il male del mondo.
Io ho avuto solo te
e non ti perderò,
non ti lascerò
per cercare nuove avventure.

C'è gente che ama mille cose
e si perde per le strade del mondo.
Io che amo solo te,
io mi fermerò
e ti regalerò
quel che resta
della mia gioventù.

Io ho avuto solo te
e non ti perderò,
non ti lascerò
per cercare nuove illusioni.

C'e' gente che ama mille cose
e si perde per le strade del mondo.
Io che amo solo te,
io mi fermerò
e ti regalerò
quel che resta
della mia gioventù.












​


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

*Per Persa*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xfPkKl99yFs








Sei rimasta dentro me
nel profondo delle idee 
come il pezzo di una vita che non c'è
sei un ago nelle vene
o una splendida bugia
la ferita che oramai non va più via
e non guarisce mai, e non mi passa mai

Ogni giorno mando giù
le mie lacrime per te
ogni notte il letto è così grande che
io ti scrivo ancora un po'
e lo so che non dovrei
che mi devo liberare
dalla trappola di questo amore

Perché non vivo più
perché mi manchi tu
e questo cielo blu
non lo posso sopportare
Ti vedo come sei
e come ti vorrei
non è lo stesso sai
non ti posso perdonare mai

Ricomincerò da qui
ricomincerò da me
a rifare mille muri adesso che
i tramonti che vedrò e le canzoni che farai
sono un fuoco che mi brucia come mai
E io povero sarò e tu povera sarai
la distanza di un amore
che non ho parole per spiegare.

Perché non vivo più
perché mi manchi tu
e questo cielo blu
non lo posso sopportare
Ti vedo come sei
e come ti vorrei
non è lo stesso sai
non ti posso perdonare 

Perché un uomo non può vivere di sè
è forse questo da cambiare
e ora passo le mie notti a chiedermi che fai, senza me
Perché non vivo più
perché mi manchi tu
e questo cielo blu
non lo posso sopportare
Ti vedo come sei 
e come ti vorrei
non è lo stesso sai
non ti posso perdonare....
non ho sangue nelle vene...mai.









​


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

*A te che non mi capisci*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vpC7DMha3Ow


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

*Al primo uomo che ho amato*

http://www.youtube.com/v/yy0ETiPhWaU&hl=en

sperando che sia felice, almeno lui... anche se ha condizionato la mia vita... inconsapevolmente forse.


----------

